# chemical guys waterless system...



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

just ordered one of these to try, has anyone used it, any tips etc?

WATERLESS CAR WASH SYSTEM W/ CARNAUBA & KAOLIN CLAY (16 oz)

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/one.htm

all still seems a bit 'fanciful' to me, but I'm willing to try anything once... (within reason)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Video here






I've used it, if used with care and attention it's a good product, not really suited to a UK dirty car IMHO more a post rain mark and dust remover (Super QD if you like)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Worth saying the Guy in the video states

"absolutley 100% scratch free"

I'd agree the product won't scratch, but...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ agree with Jon - my quick play with it didnt leave me confident 

I also have to question the eco-friendly credentials of something that has so many warnings printed down the side about irritation etc...


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Worth saying the Guy in the video states
> 
> "absolutley 100% scratch free"
> 
> I'd agree the product won't scratch, but...












...yer gotta be realistic in what it can clean without scratching


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

Suasexed said:


> ...yer gotta be realistic in what it can clean without scratching


have you seen the 'showroom shine' ads on QVC?

they wash stuff WORSE than that with _excellent_ results...

:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

[email protected] "if you have any birds sh!t".
Thats the Technical Term yea


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

How come `ours` is brown but the `US dollars` version is white ?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

kaolin clay fills I think.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> How come `ours` is brown but the `US dollars` version is white ?


Its under went a bit of a revamp :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

david g said:


> Its under went a bit of a revamp :thumb:


Which is the new revamped version brown or white ?

Is there no ONR type product in the making ?
Because the way I see it Optimum has no competition at present with this.


----------

